# Brock Lesnar V Fedor Emailenko: Who Do You Think Would Win



## Forrest 09 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey feel free to voice ur opinions on the dream match and give ur predictions/


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

superman will win by TKO


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

fedor..he's taken down people bigger than him with little problem before, brocks just another notch in the bedpost for him


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

:sarcastic02:

Really?! REALLY!? Either way, I have Magic Johnson winning by AIDS.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Tyson2011 said:


> fedor..he's taken down people bigger than him with little problem before, brocks just another notch in the bedpost for him


Lesnar a notch?
What?
What does Brock Lesnar look like?
He's White
And?
He's Blonde
Does he look like a bitch?
What?
Does he look like a bitch?
No
Then why'd you try to **** him like one?
I didn't
Yes, you did, Yes you did, you tried to **** him like one.
And Brock Lesnar doesn't like to be fucked by anyone other than Mrs. Lesnar. In Fact he may even get on top of her tonight


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Right now Fedor would win...ask me again in a year when Brock gets better.

Because the scary thing is, Brock WILL continue to get better.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Lesnar a notch?
> What?
> What does Brock Lesnar look like?
> He's White
> ...


You're probably trashed but I love what you have to say...



ejx said:


> Right now Fedor would win...ask me again in a year when Brock gets better.
> 
> Because the scary thing is, Brock WILL continue to get better.


Uhhhh, no he won't. LOL! The dude's limited intelligence is really holding him back. He's is always goi ng to be that huge wrestler dude, when he gets caught in a triangle or arm bar, he will ******* lose. I'm actually happy he's done well thus far just beating on MUCHHHHHH smaller dudes than him, when someone that can take a punch and knows how to handle bigger dudes (Fedor), he will have no idea what to do.

Listen I know there are a ton of Fedor nuthuggers in this forum, but seriously, Brock would be so lost in a match with Fedor and what to do. Fedor would take him down...LOL end right there. Know what? This post 
makes me hate Lesnar so much more. You're like a big ******* cow that I can't wait to be killed because of the meat you would provide. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! **** YOU LESNAR YOU UNTALENTED PIECE OF SHIT, YOU ******* STUPID AS A CEMENT BLOCK WITH SAND DISORDERS...I CAN'T ******* STAND IT! I NEVER GET SO HARDCORE ABOUT MY FEELINGS FOR A SPORT, BUT BROCK, **** YOU! **** YOU SO HARD!


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Uhhhh, no he won't. LOL! The dude's limited intelligence is really holding him back. He's is always goi ng to be that huge wrestler dude, when he gets caught in a triangle or arm bar, he will ******* lose. I'm actually happy he's done well thus far just beating on MUCHHHHHH smaller dudes than him, when someone that can take a punch and knows how to handle bigger dudes (Fedor), he will have no idea what to do.


You mean like when he fought Randy?

The Brock Lesnar of today would dismantle the Brock Lesnar that debuted. If you actually watched him fight you would see that he's getting better in leaps and bounds. I mean hell at UFC 100 he threw a leg kick...a frigen leg kick!

In the mean time his freak athletic ability and strength will get him by, but his stand up game is getting a lot better. And your blind hatred for Brock is really getting in the way of your ability to step back and analyze him.


CornbreadBB said:


> You're like a big ******* cow that I can't wait to be killed because of the meat you would provide. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! **** YOU LESNAR YOU UNTALENTED PIECE OF SHIT, YOU ******* STUPID AS A CEMENT BLOCK WITH SAND DISORDERS...I CAN'T ******* STAND IT! I NEVER GET SO HARDCORE ABOUT MY FEELINGS FOR A SPORT, BUT BROCK, **** YOU! **** YOU SO HARD!


You know, if you ask nicely I bet he'll stop pissing in your cheerios.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Uhhhhhh quick question...


WHY THE HELL IS THIS IN RUMORS AND NEWS!?!??!


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lesnar takes Fedor down. Tries to pound, Fedor pulls guard. Fedor by Armbar.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Ken Shamrock will fly into the ring and finish both via knee bars.


----------



## Mustard Cuttah (Aug 13, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Lesnar a notch?
> What?
> What does Brock Lesnar look like?
> He's White
> ...



Sable is his wife.

******* cougar.

But Brock is getting better by the second. I reckon next year, if not before, Lesnar will be able to give Fedor a run for his money.

I've never actually seen Fedor vs someone like Lesnar(if there is a video please hook me up!) but the only way Fedor will win is by rookie mistakes of the behemoth. (See Frank Mir vs Lesnar I) Day by day lesnar continues to learn more and expand his brain, to the day, I believe, he will pummel Emelianenko.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ejx said:


> You mean like when he fought Randy?
> 
> The Brock Lesnar of today would dismantle the Brock Lesnar that debuted. *If you actually watched him fight *you would see that he's getting better in leaps and bounds. I mean hell at UFC 100 he threw a leg kick...a frigen leg kick!
> 
> ...


And I'm sure that if you ask nicely, he'll stop making you pay for the sex. Brock's stand up is shit, when it takes one small hit (because of the power he has) to daze a guy, that's not skill, that's being huge. 



Mustard Cuttah said:


> Sable is his wife.
> 
> ******* cougar.
> 
> ...



Uh....in terms of size? Semmy, Zulu, HMC, Hunt.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Brock's stand up is shit, when it takes one small hit (because of the power he has) to daze a guy, that's not skill, that's being huge.


I never once even hinted that Brock was great in standup--or even good for that matter. I said he was getting a lot better, which is undeniable. Watch his first fight before he got into the UFC and compare it to the second Mir fight. He's a lot more calculating. It's hard to get a good gauge on how far he's come because even when he doesn't want to, he takes his opponent down. He's a hell of a lot more patient, and he's not just throwing random bombs that have no chance to land.

...and as I said later in my post, until he actually gets to the point where he's a good striker, his strength and athletic ability will get him by. He's the most accurate ground striker in UFC history (kinda skewed by his lack of fights, but still true) and he's freakishly strong. That's a great combo to mask his weaknesses.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ejx said:


> I never once even hinted that Brock was great in standup--or even good for that matter. I said he was getting a lot better, which is undeniable. Watch his first fight before he got into the UFC and compare it to the second Mir fight. He's a lot more calculating. It's hard to get a good gauge on how far he's come because even when he doesn't want to, he takes his opponent down. He's a hell of a lot more patient, and he's not just throwing random bombs that have no chance to land.
> 
> ...and as I said later in my post, until he actually gets to the point where he's a good striker, his strength and athletic ability will get him by. He's the most accurate ground striker in UFC history (kinda skewed by his lack of fights, but still true) and he's freakishly strong. That's a great combo to mask his weaknesses.



Okay, yes, he's gotten better. He's the most accurate ground striker in UFC history, what the **** are you even talking about? It's not skewed by his lack of fights, that's like saying he has the best jitz in the HW division, but we just don't know yet because he hasn't fought enough. That's not proof, that's just guessing....also how accurate does one have to be when you hit someone with half of your fist and knocks them out?


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets get serious Lesner will take Fedor down NO PROBLEM! The question is will Fedor submit him? Who really knows? You can talk all the crap you want but Fedor has never fought anybody like Lesner before. Mir thought he was gonna submit him and he literally got raped. Randalman slammed Fedor and he aint at Brocks level of wrestling and half as tall. Randalman may have got submitted and that was awesome but eveybody submits randalman. Fedor didnt submit Crocop and didnt submit Nog. The truth is nobody knows. I think hed have a hell of a time getting an armbar like eveybody thinks. And if you think the heavyweight champion of the UFC isnt practicing jujitsu defense your just plain ignorant.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Lesnar would get Zulu'd


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

i think fedor could pull out a win


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> He's the most accurate ground striker in UFC history, what the **** are you even talking about?


Before his fight against Mir they showed a graphic that showed something like 86% accuracy with his ground strikes, making him the most accurate in UFC history--not a difficult concept to grasp. But it's not hard to get that accolade when you've only fought 3 fights (at the time) in the UFC, one of which you lay on top of Heath Herring for 3 rounds, and another using Randy Coutures head as a basketball at the end of his fight.

The only point I tried to make before you jumped down my throat was this...right now Fedor would win against Brock, but in a year Brock would win. I say this because yes, he is physically dominant right now, but that doesn't matter with a guy like Fedor. But, in a year after Brock continues to get better (which he will...and you just admitted he will despite saying he's too stupid to get better in your first response), I would take Brock in the same fight. 

Man, you need to unbunch your panties. Seriously--chill.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If this fight is ever going to happen, its going to be a long time down the road. I think in two or three more fights brock lesnar will be the best heavyweight in the world. If you watch his progression from fight to fight, he is worlds better everytime he steps back into the cage. If he fought fedor tomarrow, id pick fedor. If he fought fedor a year from now, id probably go with lesnar. Also, comparing brock to schilt, HMC, hunt, or zulu isnt very realistic. Brock is about tweenty times the wrestler and probably considerably stronger then every one of those guys as well. Fedor has faced some very good wrestlers (ranleman, coleman, lindland) but none of them compares to lesnar when it comes to size and strength. I really hope that this fight happens someday.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I think in two or three more fights brock lesnar will be the best heavyweight in the world. If you watch his progression from fight to fight, he is worlds better everytime he steps back into the cage. If he fought fedor tomarrow, id pick fedor. If he fought fedor a year from now, id probably go with lesnar.


This.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor would KO him, no way Brock can box/punch with Fedor. Fedor would treat him like he did Sylvia.


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fedor is a bad dude. I don't know much about *****, but he's a ******* amazing fighter. That being said, Brock is a bad ass. His wrestling is amazing. I watched UFC all access on him once. His strength and conditioning is amazing. His head trainer is an expert in boxing and muay tai(Greg Nelson) so his standup i going to get better. He doesn't need standup though. I honestly believe that. The mans two hundred and ******* eighty pounds(come fight time) of all american wrestler. Fedor couldn't stop his takedowns. The last question is what wins, subs from the bottom or gnp. Fedor has submitted guys from the bottom. But I'm sure Brock has better sub defense than Hong Man Choi. He also punches harder from the top. Brock would gnp him out, like Mir and Couture. If Hong Man Choi could take down Fedor, Brock sure as hell could. Brock by tko.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Samborules said:


> Fedor would KO him, no way Brock can box/punch with Fedor. Fedor would treat him like he did Sylvia.


I think it's more likely that Fedor HMC's Lesnar.


A lot of these guys think Lesnar can just completely dominate because grounding and pounding guys out is teh incrediblez. 

Well... Not when you can just as easily trap the guys right arm against your chest and swing your hips around for the easy arm bar victory.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love when people compare brock to HMC, Schilt, and Zulu to give fedor credit as a giant killer. HMC and Schilt are kickboxers and i dont know what the hell zulu actually does. Brock is an extremely talented wrestler with very good control on the ground. Did anyone actually watch fedors last fight? Im not talking about how Arlovski was tooling him standing up, im talking about how Fedor couldnt take him down. Brock is much larger and stronger then any other wrestler that fedor has ever faced. Fedor wouldnt be able to take him down and would have a very hard time subbing him from his back, which is where he would spend the entire fight. Once again, this is just a guess so all of the folks with the man crushes on fedor can calm down.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I love when people compare brock to HMC, Schilt, and Zulu to give fedor credit as a giant killer. HMC and Schilt are kickboxers and i dont know what the hell zulu actually does. Brock is an extremely talented wrestler with very good control on the ground. Did anyone actually watch fedors last fight? Im not talking about how Arlovski was tooling him standing up, im talking about how Fedor couldnt take him down. Brock is much larger and stronger then any other wrestler that fedor has ever faced. Fedor wouldnt be able to take him down and would have a very hard time subbing him from his back, which is where he would spend the entire fight. Once again, this is just a guess so all of the folks with the man crushes on fedor can calm down.


First, again, as a boxer speaking to - what I assume is a non-boxer - Fedor was nowhere near being "tooled" in that fight. Don't believe me. Look at it again. 


Second, Fedor was able to control Coleman, Lindland, and Randleman - men who are universes better than Brock Lesnar, who was only a pretty good amateur wrestler in college, at least since his mysterious increase in ability past sophomore year. You can say that none of these men were as big as Brock, but that really doesn't mean a lot to me as I'm not convinced in the least that size really matters all _that_ much. Instead of guessing about what Brock could do because of his apparent god-status for beating an old man and Frank Mir, I really think you should look at the facts instead. As far as wrestling goes, Fedor has shown an ability to do something seemingly impossible - beat olympic level wrestlers at wrestling without any prior experience in Greco-Roman. On the other hand what has Brock done? Beat up smaller kids in community college for two years, juice up, and then finally get good enough to win one championship against a guy who made it all the way to assistant coach of the Iowa wrestling team after his college career. Woohoo, I guess.

I mean, not to diminish the sport. I respect what those guys do immensely, but I'm not as impressed with amateur wrestling resumes as I am with guys who are able to consistently put out and compete on a world stage with a more refined and formal type of Greco-Roman style, to put it shortly. 

Third, Brock is larger than any other wrestler with a similar - though obviously better - background, but stronger? I'll stick by what I said when I say that big does not equal strong. Sure, Brock has strength, but olympic level strength? Bursting strength? Pride FC 2000-2006 strength? I don't really buy that. Especially looking at his physique, which is all upper body mass with relatively little leg strength. 

Maybe if he focused on his calves and quads like he focused on his shoulders or his goofy hair cut and penis tattoos, I would believe he has the ability to seriously go from grapple to ground with someone with the core strength of Fedor. *But he doesn't, so I don't.* 

Fourth, Fedor has an ability to submit people like I've only seen with Big Nog before. He can submit you from his back, his side, on top, or on the roof. I don't doubt for a moment his ability to submit Brock from his back specifically because many sambists are trained specifically to submit from whatever position they find themselves in - specifically Combat ***** was originally born from practical situations that Red Army soldiers would routinely find themselves in, you know. 

Fifth, returning to the first few sentences that apparently angered you to such a level, I was not referring to HMC as a master on the ground. I know very well that he was a kick-boxer - and a pretty damn good one at that, which should say something about Fedor's ability to negate that aspect of his game by staying close to him. However, I was merely stating that this is probably the move Fedor will pick to use on Brock. You see, unlike Brock - and most American muscle-head types that he represents - Fedor is a thinking man. While Brock is cycling his HGH, Fedor is playing chess and thinking about strategy. Fedor, I'm guessing, would probably know that Brock wants to take his fight to the ground. He would also know that once on the ground, Brock is too slow in thought to see a submission coming - I seriously don't believe he knows how to perform an arm bar, much less defend against one. 

This is why I say my prediction is much like everyone who thinks that Brock can possibly win. This is what Brock will try to do. He will try to get on top of Fedor. Fedor will let him or will at least not mind it. Brock will then start throwing punches wildly at Fedor's chest. Fedor will eventually catch one of the punches and trap Brock's arm against his chest. Because Brock won't know what's going on - he's really not that smart and doesn't know much about MMA past "Brock Smash" - he'll continue on his merry way trying to pound Fedor out. At this point, Fedor will do what any good slavic boy with a background in ***** or a similar martial art would do, twist his hips and submit his opponent.

This will all probably take place in one round.



Now, you know why I'm able to give you all of these points and why this post is so long? Because unlike most people who just go, "Yeah, Brock will win because he's teh bigz," or "Yeah, Fedor will win because he's teh Fedorz," I go into the details of fighters, their past, their methodology, and their general temperament. 

Throw away all you think you know about the two fighters right now. Look at how they fight. Look at what is actually likely to happen given their temperaments. Do you think Fedor is likely to throw away his personality of patience and deep thought to stand and throw with Brock or try and rasle with him without a plan? I don't. I think it's likely that Fedor will be thinking and doing a lot more psycho-analysis on Brock than Brock will be doing about Brock - and with Lesnar's narcissism that's quite a lot of thinking. 


This isn't loving Fedor or hating Brock. This is analyzing a fight and two fighters in depth.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

My evidence of Brocks strength is how easily he controlled Herring and Mir on the ground. Also, you should really watch the coleman fight again if you think that fedor completely negated his wrestling. Hell, watch the randleman fight to while your at it. Lindland is a terrible middleweight. Also, saying that size doesnt have a large effect in relation to grappeling isnt the smartest thing ive ever heard, a dude that big with a good base has a huge advantage over most people. I dont see any sense in questioning brocks wrestling cred, it kinda speaks for itself. As for your clear love of pride, thats cool, a lot of people like to pretend that the competition in pride was something special. It wasnt, at all. No where near the level that is now in the ufc. And yes, Arlovski was winning that fight until he decided that a flying knee would look cool.


On another note, where does all this evidence of Brock being stupid come from? Clearly the dude has a great work ethic, he comes into the cage worlds better everytime he fights. If you think that the ufc heavyweight champion isnt learning subs and sub defense, then your hate for brock is on a spectacular level. Im not angry, i dont hate fedor, i dont love brock. I just think that fedor is going to keep beating second rate fighters until he retires if he has anything to say about it.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

look at the level of competition Fedor has fought and beat, as in, look at his wins, and how good each fighter was at the time and how he fared against them. Fedor could not finish Nog or Crocop, arguably his two toughest opponents as of yet. I'm going to have to reside with reality on this one and say Lesnar would win, not because I'm a fan, but because if Frank Mir gets destroyed on the ground like he did, Fedor would fare about the same. Too bad we will never find out.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> My evidence of Brocks strength is how easily he controlled Herring and Mir on the ground. Also, you should really watch the coleman fight again if you think that fedor completely negated his wrestling. Hell, watch the randleman fight to while your at it. Lindland is a terrible middleweight. Also, saying that size doesnt have a large effect in relation to grappeling isnt the smartest thing ive ever heard, a dude that big with a good base has a huge advantage over most people. I dont see any sense in questioning brocks wrestling cred, it kinda speaks for itself. As for your clear love of pride, thats cool, a lot of people like to pretend that the competition in pride was something special. It wasnt, at all. No where near the level that is now in the ufc. And yes, Arlovski was winning that fight until he decided that a flying knee would look cool.
> 
> 
> On another note, where does all this evidence of Brock being stupid come from? Clearly the dude has a great work ethic, he comes into the cage worlds better everytime he fights. If you think that the ufc heavyweight champion isnt learning subs and sub defense, then your hate for brock is on a spectacular level. Im not angry, i dont hate fedor, i dont love brock. I just think that fedor is going to keep beating second rate fighters until he retires if he has anything to say about it.


First, Herring is past his prime and got injured early on from a combination of a big right hand and Mirgliotta's thumb. And if you want to talk about HMC just laying on Fedor, look at the first round of the Herring v Lesnar fight. Outside of just laying on Herring and throwing a few punches here and there - like HMC did to Fedor - he didn't do much. In any case, I attribute the loss to blindness in Herring's right eye, not to the strength of Brock Lesnar. Outside of laying on him and the last minute of the second round, Herring was not being completely destroyed despite the blindness and all. 

As for Mir, well... Mir speaks for himself. It's Frank Mir who I contend is little more than a step above a can. Like I said. His biggest win was against a Big Nog at 25%. You have to do better than an injured Herring, an old man, and Frank freaking Mir. 


Second, I didn't say size has no effect, I said that it's effect is greatly overestimated, especially for a guy like Lesnar who isn't spectacular in the clinch. 


Third, Lesnar does not have a good base. He is top heavy. Perhaps the most top heavy person in MMA since Zulu. Look at his legs in the Mir fights. GSP has larger legs - and no, it's not an optical illusion, you can compare them to Mir's and they still look exactly the same as when he was wrestling division II. Just compare Herring's legs to his. Anyone as smart as Fedor is going after that immediately. 


Fourth, if you still think that Arlovski was winning the boxing match you neither went to the link I provided nor do you have any boxing experience at all. 


Fifth, I say Brock Lesnar is not intelligent for several reasons:

A.) Started out in junior college. Now, a lot of people start off in junior college and if this was the only thing, I could look past it on grounds that he was just a poor farm boy in South Dakota - which is believable, though in a town with a poverty level for all individuals slightly below national average, it does border on questionable. 

B.) Has a hot head. Sure, he's an athlete and I'm not questioning that he's strong - just not as strong as the other hundreds of athletes that have taken up MMA, as evidenced by the fact that even despite of his size he wasn't offered scholarships until his mysterious sophomore year of college. He seems too impatient to be intelligent; this is why he couldn't make it in most of his endeavors. He got into fights with the Vikings and blew his publicity stunt, he got into trouble with the law as a kid, and needed to join the National Guard to straighten him out - didn't seem to do wonders, though. He obviously isn't that respectful and his demeanor doesn't shout much past white trash. 

C.) Lesnar isn't incredibly articulate. In fact, when listening to him all I can really think about is the stereotype of the dumb jock. Just listen to some of his interviews. 

On wiki you can find a quote,



> This is no load of bull; it's no WWE stunt. I am dead serious about this... I ain't afraid of anything, and I ain't afraid of anybody. I've been an underdog in athletics since I was 5. I got zero college offers for wrestling. Now people say I can't play football, that it's a joke. I say I can. I'm as good an athlete as a lot of guys in the NFL, if not better... I've always had to fight for everything. I wasn't the best technician in amateur wrestling. But I was strong, had great conditioning, and a hard head. Nobody could break me. As long as I have that, I don't give a damn what anybody else thinks.



Maybe I've been in college for too long, but when people use words like "I ain't" or "I got" my first impression is not that they are wizards with words. He even admits himself he was no technician with wrestling - as though amateur wrestling involves such a great deal of technique. 

D.) He didn't really seem to learn a whole hell of a lot since his first fights. Look at the Herring fight. Coming out with a flying knee, though showing that he's learned what those knees are for in the first place, wasn't the smartest move. If Herring had been more aggressive, Lesnar could have been laid out flat as he was flying into empty space. I mean, he let Herring get back to his feet and didn't take any opportunity of that broken bone next to his eye. 

Again, not to say that any of this alone is enough to prove to me that a person isn't very intelligent, but when it all adds up, I'll take it as evidence enough.


Sixth, if you think Pride FC, which hosted Big Nog, Fedor, Cro-Cop, Lindland, Henderson, Shogun, W. Silva, and Coleman while the UFC had... umm.... Couture, was a joke, the joke is on you.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

rabakill said:


> look at the level of competition Fedor has fought and beat, as in, look at his wins, and how good each fighter was at the time and how he fared against them. Fedor could not finish Nog or Crocop, arguably his two toughest opponents as of yet. I'm going to have to reside with reality on this one and say Lesnar would win, not because I'm a fan, but because if Frank Mir gets destroyed on the ground like he did, Fedor would fare about the same. Too bad we will never find out.


Frank Mir is weak on the ground and pound, so what are you talking about with that?

As for "not finishing" Nog or Cro-Cop. You try to "finish" Nog or Cro-Cop in their prime. Let me know how that works out.


At the same time, why don't you explain what Brock did with Herring. Win but not finish. Well... Ok. 


What did Fedor do to an arguably better Heath Herring years ago?


Well... Ok again.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Fedor by armbar.

I've said that before... he pulls them from anywhere it seems.


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> First, Herring is past his prime and got injured early on from a combination of a big right hand and Mirgliotta's thumb. And if you want to talk about HMC just laying on Fedor, look at the first round of the Herring v Lesnar fight. Outside of just laying on Herring and throwing a few punches here and there - like HMC did to Fedor - he didn't do much. In any case, I attribute the loss to blindness in Herring's right eye, not to the strength of Brock Lesnar. Outside of laying on him and the last minute of the second round, Herring was not being completely destroyed despite the blindness and all.
> 
> As for Mir, well... Mir speaks for himself. It's Frank Mir who I contend is little more than a step above a can. Like I said. His biggest win was against a Big Nog at 25%. You have to do better than an injured Herring, an old man, and Frank freaking Mir.
> 
> ...


The link of the vids are cool... but I'm not impressed. Fedor was "controlling" the fight? Really? It's pretty obvious to me that he was losing out on the exchanges he was having with AA. A lot of fighters are hoping for that one knockout punch, but just because you are close to getting it doesn't mean you're controlling the fight. AA was the one connecting more often, so if you think taking punches in the face while you miss is controlling the fight, then I would question your sanity.

Regardless of people discrediting Mir for fighting a "25%" Nog, if Nog was that bad off, he shouldn't of been in the cage. It's his own fault he went in there like that, Mir beat him, end of story.

You can argue size is over estimated, but when someone is laying on top of you, which Brock likes to do, I would disagree.

Regarding Brocks Intelligence:

A) SOOO off base here it's not even funny.

B) I don't think having a hot head automatically makes you unintelligent. Many people lose their cool fast but have brilliant minds. I think the question for us would be if he trains smart, and if he can keep his head cool when he is in the cage.

C) He doesn't have to be articulate to fight, it's not like he is doing quantum physics. He has coaches, all he has to do is follow their instructions and execute it in the cage.

I personally don't think Brock would win, but I find your logic a little lacking, probably due to dislike of Brock.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Another great question for ya, what the hell made herring and nog so much better when fedor fought them? If your going to say that, then i would definetely have to say that sylvia was quite a bit better when mir beat him. I also know enough about boxing to know that the guy who is getting hit more and taking the most damage is not winning the exchanges.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

ericr said:


> The link of the vids are cool... but I'm not impressed. Fedor was "controlling" the fight? Really? It's pretty obvious to me that he was losing out on the exchanges he was having with AA. A lot of fighters are hoping for that one knockout punch, but just because you are close to getting it doesn't mean you're controlling the fight. AA was the one connecting more often, so if you think taking punches in the face while you miss is controlling the fight, then I would question your sanity.
> 
> Regardless of people discrediting Mir for fighting a "25%" Nog, if Nog was that bad off, he shouldn't of been in the cage. It's his own fault he went in there like that, Mir beat him, end of story.
> 
> ...



First, yes Fedor was controlling the fight. A lot of people make this mistake of thinking that volume of punches equals controlling the fight with good punches. This is something that plagued Rocky Marciano throughout his boxing career. Though people recognized his ability to throw, they never recognized his ability to dodge and counter. This is what Fedor was doing and it's why many of Arlovski's punches _didn't_ land. 


Second, you can say that, but Big Nog is a warrior and he's going to fight regardless. I don't think he should have been in the fight either, but that's Big Nog's choice, whether it is a good one or not is left to the consequences.

Third, so you think laying on top of Fedor is going to be a good strategy for Brock? For the record, I think you're right and this is what Brock would try to do, and like Choi, he'll get submitted in the first round. 


Fourth, OK. You don't think community college is an indicator of doing poorly in school. That's fine, I can buy that he was a poor farm boy, but then what would have been the cause of Lesnar not going to a Division I school on at least a partial wrestling scholarship? Also, from interviews, it does seem that he wasn't particularly apt in his academics during high school.


As for not having to be articulate or intelligent. Well, OK. I guess you don't have to be particularly capable in analyzing situations and sticking to discipline in a fight. Arlovski sure didn't think so in his Fedor fight. 


On the coaches. Many times you can't even hear them in the cage, but even so. Coaches can only go so far. It still takes a level of intelligence to understand what needs to be done to get from point A to goal B. I don't think Lesnar has the patience or the ability to do that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

> Brock Lesnar V Fedor Emailenko: Who Do You Think Would Win


Dana White..

Some of the Fador love in this thread made me LOL.


> Second, Fedor was able to control Coleman, Lindland, and Randleman





> First, Herring is past his prime


And Lindland and Colman were in there prime? LOL. Comparing Colman or Randleman to Brock is ok but Lindland, umm no. 

Funny thing is neither Randleman or Colman where or are better than Brock. Randy beat Randleman back when Randleman was in his prime in fact the only creditable win he has at HW is Filipovic and thats it, thats all folks. Everyone else worth there salt beat him. 

Lindland was washed up way before the Fedor fight and though he's got some good wins he hasn't been a top ten guy in any weight class for what six years and IMO he was never all that good. Your talking about a guy thats best win was Travis Lutter.

I shouldn't have to explain Coleman.


> Instead of guessing about what Brock could do because of his apparent god-status for beating an old man and Frank Mir, I really think you should look at the facts instead.


Most of your post is just bashing with no merit. You say look at the facts but then you toss out a bunch of unsubstantiated gossip, Brock juiced, beat up on smaller wrestlers etc. I like the way you try to discredit his Championship all of it is pure opinion no "facts" there. 

I really dont know what to say about your opinion, other than its made out of dislike for the man.

I have to tell you that "if" Brock did get on top of Fedor then Fedor would be in just as much trouble as Mir was and it could very well be the end of his unbeaten streak. I dont see any way Fedor would be passive and "not mind" having Brock on top of him.:confused03:



> Now, you know why I'm able to give you all of these points and why this post is so long? Because unlike most people who just go, "Yeah, Brock will win because he's teh bigz," or "Yeah, Fedor will win because he's teh Fedorz," I go into the details of fighters, their past, their methodology, and their general temperament.


I think you just put together the absolute worst game plan for Fedor Ive seen to date and sorry but your no Guru.

Case in point,


> Second, I didn't say size has no effect, I said that it's effect is greatly overestimated, especially for a guy like Lesnar who isn't spectacular in the clinch.


LOL at the clinch Brocks size gives him a substantial advantage on the ground where he can use his body weight size and speed. He would also be hard to get a triangle on or any type of guard . I think it would be very very hard to sub Brock from bottom position, his size, strength and wrestling allow him to just manhandle fighters.

Generally, (at least in boxing) they measure reach from the armpit to the end of the fist, Brocks even longer than most after you add in the huge shoulders and though I dont know if it would help him against Fedor its helped him in his fights with everyone else. 


> Fourth, if you still think that Arlovski was winning the boxing match you neither went to the link I provided nor do you have any boxing experience at all.


A. its not a boxing match I.E. control and such are also part of scoring and B. its still scored using the 10-9 must system and Arlovski was absolutely out pointing Fedor. 



> C.) Lesnar isn't incredibly articulate. In fact, when listening to him all I can really think about is the stereotype of the dumb jock. Just listen to some of his interviews.


Do you really watch MMA? Have you ever herd Nate or Nick Diaz complete a sentence? Do you realize they are two of the worlds most elite BJJ fighters in MMA?

You can go all the way back to 2005 and the only top fighter he's beat from then till now is Andrei Arlovski	and Andrei was what third to fifth? Still its a quality win but I think its very warranted to give Brock a legitimate chance to beat Fador.

Now after all that said I think Fador would win and odds are with striking IMO.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Amun said:


> Brock is improving fast and Fedor is on the decline.


where do you get that Fedor is on the decline?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^^^WTF?

he ko'ed AA in the first
***** isnt MMA
The age argument is just plain stupid
Lesnar Hasnt fought any athelet at his peak


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Tomislav III from reading all your post you really hate UFC fighters. You must have been a true Pride fan? Fighting in a ring is way different then fighting in a cage. That will be Fedor's weakness. Watch the Fedor vs Rogers in the upcoming Strikeforce fight, the cage is another world. I mean Fedor the GREATEST of all time, gets beat in *****, let me guess he ground game sucks that is why. So if his ground game sucks then Brock would control him and beat him. All Brock needs to do is ball him up next to the cage and just beat the hell out of him. But by reading your post you don't like people just laying there and doing nothing. Did you ever watch Royce, he would just lay there and wait for the right time and bam submit the guy out. Everyone thought he was the greatest at once. So now Brock does that, while there he punches the guys, knee Heath while laying on top, and now taking his time and landing punches that really do some damage, just ask Mir. I like Fedor but I would have to say Brock, maybe just maybe Fedor's management thinks the same thing that is why he stayed away from UFC. I bet if Randy was Champion Fedor would have signed with UFC.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

turbohall said:


> Tomislav III from reading all your post you really hate UFC fighters.


Oh I don't hate the UFC fighters by any means.


Please don't confuse that.


I'm just saying that the to call the UFC heavyweight division the alpha and omega of heavyweight MMA fighters is pretty silly.

I mean, when a 4-1 guy is your champion, at least at first glance that seems kind of suspect to the casual walker by, doesn't it?


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Amun said:


> Brock's 4-1 record is about as impressive a 4-1 record as a fighter can have and as somebody who obviously follows MMA I'm sure you're aware of that. He's also ranked number 2 in the world. Don't let your obvious dislike for him cloud your judgement. I think that one of the big reasons that Fedor fans bash Brock so much is that they feel threatened by him. I'm not saying you fit into this category but it's clearly evident.
> 
> Which heavyweight division do you think is better than the UFC's?


I think the UFC has the best heavyweight division, but only marginally better than Strikeforce's. 

That's far from being the mega-super-hardcore division that some people reference though.

Lesnar has a good record, but come on, does a 2-1 professional fighter ever deserve to be given an old, warn down Randy Couture like a steak on a plate? 

All I'm saying is that it is kind of embarrassing to have Brock Lesnar as the UFC's number one when all he needed to do was make some money in pro-raslin for a couple of years while other guys had to actually pull themselves up by their boot straps for a living before they even got a chance to place.

This, plus the fact that Lesnar is just a generally disgusting human being, is why I dislike the man.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Oh I don't hate the UFC fighters by any means.
> 
> 
> Please don't confuse that.
> ...


How is it silly? Everyone saw how Brock got the belt and your argument is weak. 

The debate about whether or not the UFC'S HW division is the Alpha and Omega of heavyweight divisions has almost nothing to do with Brock Lesnar.

Time to put up or shut up, if the ufc heavy weight division is not the premier Heavyweight division in MMA than who is? Dont go trying to make a argument about some other loosely related topic, just tell me what organisation has a better heavyweight division. If you can't you lose the debate right there. I guess in you last post you tried to put up, strikefarce? LOL maybe in five years but now, no.

Nobody in there right mind will come out and say that there is a hw division that has more talent because to do so wold be a lie. Whats really silly is stating any other organisation even comes close....

Heavyweight MMA
Consensus Rankings posted August 27, 2009
Rank Fighter % Promotion Last Rank
1	Fedor Emelianenko	100	M-1 Global/Strikeforce	1
2	Brock Lesnar	95	UFC	2
3	Frank Mir	87	UFC	4
4	Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira	85	UFC	5
5	Randy Couture	80	UFC	6
6	Josh Barnett	79	Affliction*	3
7	Shane Carwin	66	UFC	7
8	Andrei Arlovski	62	Strikeforce	9
9	Brett Rogers	62	Strikeforce	8
10	Alistair Overeem	59	Strikeforce/DREAM	10
11	Cain Velasquez	41	UFC	11
12	Fabricio Werdum	34	Strikeforce	14
13	Jeff Monson	34	Free Agent	12
14	Junior dos Santos	31	UFC	13
15	Mirko Filipovic	27	UFC	15
16	Tim Sylvia	23	Adrenaline	16
17	Cheick Kongo	23	UFC	17
18	Gabriel Gonzaga	21	UFC	21
19	Ben Rothwell	20	UFC	18
20	Roy Nelson	19	UFC	19
21	Antonio Silva	18	WVR	22
21	Aleksander Emelianenko	18	UFC	22
23	Heath Herring	17	UFC	24
24	Paul Buentello	17	UFC	24
25	Marcio Cruz	17	Art of Fighting	26

Fifteen of the top twenty five heavyweight fighters in all of MMA are in the UFC, Strikefore has a whopping 5 so now try to explain to me why you think they are only just barely behind the UFC?

P.S. the Randy that Brock faced is heads and tails better than randy was in his 30's and lets not forget randy had the strap and he acquired it fair and square. He may be old be he is still one of the top heavyweights in the UFC. There's no way to discredit that or that Brock beat him.


----------



## ericr (Sep 13, 2006)

As much as I want to see this fight, bringing it up over and over again is getting really old because we all know it isn't going to happen... somewhere deep down inside....


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey where is Kimbo Slice?

LOL


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Samborules said:


> Hey where is Kimbo Slice?
> 
> LOL


LOL so true this list is bunk, war Kimbo! :drink02:


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Well lets wait and see if Fedor can beat Rogers in, Fedor's first ever *CAGE* fight. If Fedor loses to Rogers the UFC is not going to want to sign him any more. 

Ok real quick Kimbo may have some skills, but he will get KNOCKED OUT in the TUF 10. I am just saying that because he does not have a chin. If Seth can knock him out with a Jab then what do you think will happen when he gets a good kick to the side of his head?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Dude the Kimbo comments are sarcastic.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

slapshot said:


> How is it silly? Everyone saw how Brock got the belt and your argument is weak.


Oh God... Where to start.


I've already said that the UFC has the best heavyweight division in MMA due to its largeness. That said, however, you're using nominal numbers here. Yes, the UFC has the most heavyweights in the top 25, but they're only above by 1 in the top 10 - though I think Mir should be replaced and Big Nog should be ahead of Lesnar, and Fabricio should be moved up. Even more important though, their percentage of fighters in the top 25 is dismal in comparison to Strikeforce.

Of 27 fighters in the UFC HW division, only 52% (though actually I think it's less, because I was under the impression that Buentello was with Strikeforce) are in the top 25. In contrast, Strikeforce's percentage is much higher with most of their HW division being top 25 - I think only Randleman and Sapp are not. 

Look, your argument is conceded. In the land of the blind the one eyed man is king. The thing is, however, he is still missing an eye and what's worse, he's developed cataract! My point isn't that the UFC is not the number one league in the world for now, it obviously is, but as far as depth goes it isn't any better than Strikeforce and only better by the margin in total. 


P.S. Randy Couture is a deflating fighter. Was with Lesnar. Was with Big Nog. He's not the same man he was years ago. Lesnar beat an overrated Frank Mir and an old man. He's good, but far from proven.


Deal with it.


----------



## ejx (Aug 11, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> Of 27 fighters in the UFC HW division, only 52% (though actually I think it's less, because I was under the impression that Buentello was with Strikeforce) are in the top 25. In contrast, Strikeforce's percentage is much higher with most of their HW division being top 25 - I think only Randleman and Sapp are not.


Wait...wait, wait, wait, wait, wait. I was enjoying this spirited conversation, until this. Did you seriously just use Strikeforce's lack of depth as a strongpoint for the brand? You're obviously a bigtime Strikeforce backer, which is fine, but you of all people should see that if Fedor had signed elsewhere, Strikeforce wouldn't even be relevent. They have a handful of very good fighters, but people aren't going to want to see those guys just fight each other over and over and over and over and over (get it?).

The reason the UFC has a much better HW division (yes, much better, not a little) is BECAUSE of it's depth. There's so many talented fighters that it offers much more entertaining fights. You using percentages just skews the stats because Strikeforce is so much smaller than the UFC. For example, let's say the UFC has 100 fighters, and Strikeforce has 50 (obviously not correct, but makes this analogy easier for both of us). Out of those 100 UFC fighters, 35 are top fighters. Out of Strikeforces 50, 20 are top fighters. Hey look, UFC has more talented fighters! But since you know math, you know that that makes 35% of the UFC fighters are top fighters, but 40% of Strikeforces are top fighters. Better yet, I'm going to start my own brand and just throw my lifes savings at 2 top 25 fighters! That way, 100% of my HW division is on the top 25, making my the best brand in the world! Why did I not think of this before?! Having a higher percentage does NOT make you a better brand, it makes you a smaller brand. See what I did there? 



Tomislav III said:


> My point isn't that the UFC is not the number one league in the world for now, it obviously is, but as far as depth goes it isn't any better than Strikeforce and only better by the margin in total.


I don't think you understand what the word depth means. Depth doesn't go by percentages, it goes by numbers (wait...they are both numbers...you know what I mean). I see Strikeforce as a very expensive flash in the pan. Fans are pretty excited over the fights that they can offer right off the bat. But, until Strikeforce increases their number of fighters, they are the next Affliction. People are going to get tired of seeing the same fights, and the fighters are going to get tired of the same fights, and they'll all bolt--mostly to the UFC. That's depth.

Now let's use it in a sentence: "The UFC offers so many more options in it's Heavyweight division because of it's depth, making it the best in the world."


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Fedor beats Rodgers in the first round via choke. UFC has way more depth, Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more and its sick depth to boot, with Duffee in the mix now.


----------

